# Its a snowy One



## katwillny (Dec 26, 2012)

My boss sent me home early today since it was going to get bad tonight. Well I'm really glad he did. Its coming down hard outside. Its blowing everywhere and its 28 out. Glad to come home to two stoves doing their thing. Nice and toasty.


----------



## Stax (Dec 26, 2012)

We're getting....wait for it...wait for it...more FRIGGIN rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## katwillny (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea  Stax it has rained here a lot too. I like seeing the snow and taking the kids to play in it. But its been warmer than usual lately.


----------



## Stax (Dec 26, 2012)

Kat, that's all we get anymore.  Such a bummer.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad to hear that your staying warm.


----------



## charly (Dec 26, 2012)

It's starting to snow here as well,,, the Fireview and the Esse are just cruising along.. what a nice feeling to be burning wood, knowing no matter what the weather brings,,, we'll be warm... We're looking to get 20 inches here in the mountains. They're saying we could see 3 inches an hour at times... along with high winds... I'm expecting white out conditions for a while..


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2012)

I won't even be leaving NYC until nearly midnight tonight. . Its all rain down here, but Mrs. Flatbedford says it is still snowing at home. She will keep the home fire burning. I hope th eneighbors don't mind if I fire up my Christmas present when I get home.
.


----------



## wingsfan (Dec 26, 2012)

Here in central Michigan, we have about 5 on the ground from 1-6pm and they are saying prob;y 3 more overnight. Been waiting for some snow for the 4wheeler.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 26, 2012)

Wednesday night, 8:40PM, snowing lightly here in north central Mass. 27'F but it feels colder. Only the Acclaim going in the family room, as the wifely unit has converted the top of the monster in the living room into a religious display. But all will be back to normal after New Year.

We are supposed to be getting 12 inches then turning to rain mid afternoon tomorrow. I've got the Ariens in the garage which is totally up to the task at hand.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Its a good feeling when you see the snow then your amazing stove fire and think ha-bet the neighbors are cold then realize your there fall back plan in case of a power outage then realize you can only fit 10 then realize you cant cook for everyone then realize they have babies then realize they have pets then realize.......  


Ok seriously glad you got home safe ! It is snowing pretty good here now and the wind is really whipping it up. 

Pete


----------



## suprz (Dec 26, 2012)

Snowing hard and fast here now...about an inch of the wet slushy slippery stuff so far.    Just got back from driving in it....I love my jeep!  The house is nice and toasty at 72 degrees, just letting the stove die down for the night


----------



## katwillny (Dec 26, 2012)

charly said:


> t's starting to snow here as well,,, the Fireview and the Esse are just cruising along.. what a nice feeling to be burning wood, knowing no matter what the weather brings,,, we'll be warm... We're looking to get 20 inches here in the mountains. They're saying we could see 3 inches an hour at times... along with high winds... I'm expecting white out conditions for a while..


Good Lord thats a lot of snow. I have been asking for snow and now we are getting it. Just came back in from shoveling the snow and ice. Its 26 out and Ice is falling, came back in and it was soooo nice. best feeling to see my family hanging by the stove watching tv and eating cookies. something very quaint about that picture. Nothing says  holidays and winter like the sight of kids intently watching tv and eating home baked cookies. Call me old fashioned but it makes me feel real good to see my kids doing what I only saw on tv and books as a kid.


----------



## charly (Dec 26, 2012)

I remember in 2010 when we lived in Berne, NY,,,we got like 55 inches of snow in two days.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful room Hippie.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 26, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I won't even be leaving NYC until nearly midnight tonight. . Its all rain down here, but Mrs. Flatbedford says it is still snowing at home. She will keep the home fire burning. I hope th eneighbors don't mind if I fire up my Christmas present when I get home.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice cub cadet!!  We've been stalking a Gravely with a snow thrower attachment but it's a sticky situation involving neighbors and estates...I really wish we would have gotten it kicked over at least at this moment, lol.

Snowing here.  NOTHING but goverment offices close for anything short of feet of snow here so I left work at my normal time and will be going in tomorrow...much rather be tending the stove!

It is a good feeling to be heating the place with wood.  Neighbors do too, so we're not anyone's back up plan either :D


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Nice cub cadet!!  We've been stalking a Gravely with a snow thrower attachment but it's a sticky situation involving neighbors and estates...I really wish we would have gotten it kicked over at least at this moment, lol.
> 
> Snowing here.  NOTHING but goverment offices close for anything short of feet of snow here so I left work at my normal time and will be going in tomorrow...much rather be tending the stove!
> 
> It is a good feeling to be heating the place with wood.  Neighbors do too, so we're not anyone's back up plan either :D



Three of mine use wood and only one full time so we become the backup plan sometimes I  love it though its fun !

Pete


----------



## katwillny (Dec 26, 2012)

Im the only one of the 4 houses that burns wood consistently. My neighbor to the right occasionally burns his fireplace just for ambiance.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2012)

No other real wood burners near me. But there are quite a few generator owners. My neighborhood had an extended power outage over the last two Halloween weeks.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 26, 2012)

We have about six inches on the ground here in central PA, and something that seems like sleet or freezing rain is falling. They are calling for us to stay on the snow side of the snow/rain line. I am burning our best very old Red Oak firewood.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 26, 2012)

katwillny said:


> Beautiful room Hippie.


 
Thanks Kat, it's been home since '79. I think there's going to be a Fireview where that Garrison is sometime in the future.. but that one keeps us warm on the coldest of days. I've got a older VC Resolute Acclaim in the family room/finished basement that I keep cruising 24X7 and that does the trick for all those days over 20'F.


----------



## remkel (Dec 26, 2012)

We have a lot of pellet stoves in the neighborhood. I believe me and one neighbor with a wood boiler are the only two wood burners left. I have a generator, but it is good to know that I do not absolutely need it to keep the house warm.


Edit: oh yeah, it's snowing here too. The kids are ecstatic!


----------



## webbie (Dec 26, 2012)

A couple inches here already - forecast calls for a few more but then perhaps a mess of ice, rain and snow on thurs.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

If anybody wants a lot of mud email me your shipping address.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 27, 2012)

You can keep your mud BB, our NYC snow is pristine white. Lord knows we have had enough mud up here.


----------



## charly (Dec 27, 2012)

11 inches here as of 8 am and still snowing away....Chickens will need their snowshoes today


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like it was about 5" before it got warm and the rain started turning it into super heavy slush.  I knocked down the windrow from the plows this morning at 6 with the tractor before I left for work. Gonna be in the 20s tonight so I'll be sure to clean up nice when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## webbie (Dec 27, 2012)

nightmare here - thick heavy snow, hard to shovel. About 8-9 inches and ice coming down now.

I think it's better to let it fall than to snowblow it because if I expose the driveway, the ice will fall right on it and make a skating rink.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 27, 2012)

katwillny said:


> You can keep your mud BB, our NYC snow is pristine white. Lord knows we have had enough mud up here.


 
Kat, I need to drive my daughter back to Brooklyn, how much snow do you have down there? Has it turned to rain?


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 27, 2012)

webbie said:


> nightmare here - thick heavy snow, hard to shovel. About 8-9 inches and ice coming down now.
> 
> I think it's better to let it fall than to snowblow it because if I expose the driveway, the ice will fall right on it and make a skating rink.


 
Craig, light and fluffy snow here in Central Ma on the NH border. I'm surprised it's heavy out your way. I think you're right to delay the snowblowing till the rain/ice-over ends.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 27, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> Kat, I need to drive my daughter back to Brooklyn, how much snow do you have down there? Has it turned to rain?


 
Only rain and wet roads from Westchester County down to the city this am. No snow on the ground from Lower Westchester County on down. Temps are forecast to be in the 40s this afternoon. Travel should be easy down this way.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 27, 2012)

11" in northern Schoharie County, NY at 1100'.. its still coming down, lightly.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 27, 2012)

Mopping up the last of it on the drive this AM. I had already "pre-cleaned about 4" off last night.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 27, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> at, I need to drive my daughter back to Brooklyn, how much snow do you have down there? Has it turned to rain?


its all rain now. in fact the sun is out now. Have a safe drive.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 27, 2012)

Stax said:


> Kat, that's all we get anymore. Such a bummer.


 That's usually the case here in the central mountains, too, Stax.  But amazingly, it stayed cold and we got around 9-10" of snow.....

I'm going out to plow and play in it now....


----------



## charly (Dec 27, 2012)

Wound up with 16 inches of snow here in Gallupville, NY... Chickens took one look out side and said not today,,, cleared a path so they could get around , but they still stayed in for today...


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 27, 2012)

Not much snow here . . . but Jackson our Maine coon cat (well mostly Maine coon) was outside in Catcatraz and was loving the snow . . . looked like a little kid as he ran around in it, pushing it around, etc.


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2012)

charly said:


> Wound up with 16 inches of snow here in Gallupville, NY... Chickens took one look out side and said not today,,, cleared a path so they could get around , but they still stayed in for today...


 
Ya must of forgot to warm up their snowshoes Charly!


----------



## charly (Dec 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Not much snow here . . . but Jackson our Maine coon cat (well mostly Maine coon) was outside in Catcatraz and was loving the snow . . . looked like a little kid as he ran around in it, pushing it around, etc.


We had a Maine Coon years ago,,, cool cat!  I remember him hiding in the fall leaves,,,blended right in.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 27, 2012)

We ended up with 6 snow and about at 1 inch of ice on top when all was said and one. Not much melted up here as the temps were in the low 30s all day. its 32 and windy now. its going down to low 20s over night.


----------



## Stax (Dec 28, 2012)

Charly, I need to see more pics of the cabin please.  Teaser...teaser.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 30, 2012)

About 6 to 8 here in north central Mass last night. I took my daughter home to Brooklyn yesterday and then turned around and left her place about 4:00PM. It was raining there. Hit snow quickly as I entered CT on 95 and by Stanford it was a mess. New Haven even worse. Hartford Rt 84 the road was closed for a while on the big 8 lane hill just north of Hartford. Sat there for an hour as they dealt with a jack-knifed tractor trailer, and a variety of stuck cars. Pulled into home last night a midnight.

Good to be home.


----------



## katwillny (Dec 30, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> About 6 to 8 here in north central Mass last night. I took my daughter home to Brooklyn yesterday and then turned around and left her place about 4:00PM. It was raining there. Hit snow quickly as I entered CT on 95 and by Stanford it was a mess. New Haven even worse. Hartford Rt 84 the road was closed for a while on the big 8 lane hill just north of Hartford. Sat there for an hour as they dealt with a jack-knifed tractor trailer, and a variety of stuck cars. Pulled into home last night a midnight.
> 
> Good to be home.


Sounds like an ordeal. We were in Starmford CT last evening visiting some friends and 95 was a mess, the city was pretty clean. Getting back home wasnt too bad, it had stopped and roads were plowed. Glad you got in OK. My wife is from BK.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 30, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> Hartford Rt 84 the road was closed for a while on the big 8 lane hill just north of Hartford.


 
Is that section of 84 _ever  _running full-speed?  Seems like everytime I have to run 84 thru CT it's backed up, lousy weather, accident, etc.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Is that section of 84 _ever _running full-speed? Seems like everytime I have to run 84 thru CT it's backed up, lousy weather, accident, etc.


 
Yeah, I should have crashed on my daughters couch.. but wanted to be home to clean up after this storm.. and not lose a day doing it.. besides, I've got 4WD, good tires blah blah blah... I should have stayed over instead of coming home. A bit of do what I say, not do what I do, I'm afraid.

...and yeah that section of 84 is always bad in bad weather. It begs for it, as people are gunning it up that long hill and there is a lot of merging and lane changing. it was a total mess last night.


----------

